# Garment Tag/Label



## DirtyJerseys (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey everyone,

I had a question to see if anyone has any additional info other than what I have seen thus far in this forum. 

I know there is a company, clothinglabelsforu.com, that offers really nice labels for your clothing. This may get a little expensive, about +/- $2 on top of your costs already. 

I was wondering if anyone took the Life Is Good route by just having "screenprinted" tags rather than the sewn ones mentioned above? This may be a cheaper alternative to getting your name on your shirts thus making it a little bit more personalized. 

Just wondering if anyone did this and just wanted to hear everyone's thoughts.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

We're currently doing the screen printing route, but the original label of the shirt is still on there. So, it doesn't look as nice as we would like (especially when we're going after the higher end of the market). So, we're ordering a bunch of labels from the same company that you mentioned. We should have about 1000 samples here soon. And you're definitely right, it's about $1-$2 of additional cost. So, it depends on which market you're going after.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that "Tagless" tags or labels have been discussed here on the forums many times. Sometimes it's just a matter of knowing what to look for.  Here's a few good threads that popped up when I searched for "tagless":

Labels (tag or tagless):
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4559

Screen printing neck labels on the inside of the t-shirt:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=43

What do Threadless use to print their tags? (also tagless):
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4102

I also know of one company that offers "tagless" label printing, taglessthreads.com. I haven't used them before but you might want to check them out.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

1-2 dollars more!

How?

Why?

Those are some pretty expensive labels!
Labels are $250 for 1,200. That's about 21 cents/label.

My relabel guy sews them in for 35 cents label. That's an extra 56 cents/shirt total.

I found a relabel guy in my town, so I don't have to pay for any extra shipping, but an extra $2/shirt. That seems high to me.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

It depends on the type of material, print, relabeling fee, and if they need to ship your shirts back... I guess...


----------



## mrtoad (Oct 20, 2006)

Can you give some information please? 

When having this done, do they remove the tag from the manufacturer completely? How do they look? Is there a min order that you need to have done? And how did you find the local company? How would I go about searching for one?



Comin'OutSwingin said:


> 1-2 dollars more!
> 
> How?
> 
> ...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I'm not sure where the $2 per label added cost comes in either. clothinglabels4u doesn't cost that much and the relabeling doesn't cost that much.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

The label is pretty inexpensive, but I think the cost for someone else to put it on a shirt push it up higher, especially if you can't find someone that's local.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Maybe it's the local thing.

My damask labels (high quality) are $250 for 1,200.

My relabeling guy charges 25 cents total to remove the old label, and place the new label on top of the neck tape, per shirt. He charges 35 cents total to remove the old label and place the new label under the neck tape.

It looks great. If you don't look REAL close, you wouldn't even know that anything was done. 

Also, there are no minimums. The prices are for 1 or 100,000.


----------



## PGCC (Oct 10, 2006)

I do them myself, it’s a long boring process, cut tag, take out reaming tag with tweezers, center tag, pin tag, sew tag, and cut remaining threads off tag, I bought a sewing machine just for this purpose, we try to keep everything in-house, the guy out here charges $0.50 cents to remove old tag and put on top, $1.00 to remove tag and stich, and place underneeth, I'm in Canada, not bad prices, but I havent had a need to use him ....yet!


----------



## DirtyJerseys (Oct 6, 2006)

hmm, not sure where I got that price from. I thought it was about 2 bucks a pop. 

anyways, I am looking into a label that is on the outside of the shirt, like down at the bottom cuff on the front, not in the neckline. 

Does anyone else out there do this? Did you buy a custom label or just make one via screenprinting?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I've seen it done both ways. I have a few t-shirts that I bought online that have a label on the outside front near the hem/cuff. 

One is on the left front bottom area, sort of where the "Champion" line of shirts puts theirs. Another one has a little tag that hangs off the bottom front left that is sewn sort of inside and outside of the shirt (if that makes sense).

Threadless does a printed label (not a sewn in fabric label) on the inside neckline. 

Some places put a little label on the sleeve.


----------



## Kankatee (Oct 27, 2006)

Hey DirtyJerseys,

Have you seen the t-shirt brand AAA? They have a pretty cool tag system standard for all their tees that is a breakaway tag, as i think they call it. Its simply a removable tag.

We use AAA tees and screen our logo on the inside. Additional cost is $0.50 for one color.

Regards,

David


----------

